# THE LAST FIVE YEARS Arrives On Blu-Ray & DVD May 5, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Terrific work from really appealing actors performing really good music.” – NPR



“The film is brilliantly produced and directed.” – Broadway World



“It's easy to fall in love with Anna Kendrick and Jeremy Jordan.” – Variety



“Magnificent…One of the best musicals in many years.” – TwitchFilm



“An endangered art form revived.” – Hollywood Reporter






Available on Blu-ray™ and DVD May 5, 2015​


Beverly Hills, CA – March 17, 2015 – Anna Kendrick (Pitch Perfect, Into the Woods) and Grammy Award nominee Jeremy Jordan (NBC’s “Smash,” Disney’s hit Broadway musical “Newsies”) headline the critically acclaimed musical drama The Last Five Years, arriving on Blu-ray™ and DVD May 5th from Anchor Bay Entertainment and RADiUS. Adapted from the popular musical of the same name, the film is written and directed by Oscar® and Emmy® award nominee Richard LaGravenese (Unbroken, P.S. I Love You) and features original songs written and composed by Tony® award-winning composer Jason Robert Brown. 



The Last Five Years retraces a tumultuous love affair between Jamie Wellerstein, a talented up and coming novelist (Jordan), and Cathy Hiatt, a struggling actress (Kendrick), through the ups and downs of their turbulent five-year relationship. Told almost entirely through song, Cathy’s story begins at the end of their marriage and moves backwards in time to the beginning of their relationship, while Jamie’s starts at the beginning and moves forward to the end of their marriage. They meet in the middle when Jamie proposes.



Packed with bonus features, including a sing-a-long version and a conversation with composer/lyricist Jason Robert Brown, The Last Five Years Blu-ray™ and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $26.99 and $22.98, respectively.




THE LAST FIVE YEARS Blu-Ray™

Street Date: May 5, 2015

Pre-book: April 1, 2015

Catalog #: BD62803

UPC: 01313262803580

Run Time: 95 mins

Rating: PG-13

SRP: $34.99

Format: Blu-ray™

Aspect Ratio: 16x9 (2.40)

Audio: 5.1 DTSHD-MA



THE LAST FIVE YEARS DVD

Street Date: May 5, 2015

Pre-book: April 1, 2015

Catalog #: WC62802

UPC: 01313262802880

Run Time: 95 mins

Rating: PG-13

SRP: $29.98

Format: DVD

Aspect Ratio: 16x9 (2.40)

Audio: 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------

